# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  ثابت ماندن حجم فایل پایگاه داده حتی پس از خالی کردن جدول ها

## mahdishad

سلام دوستان عزیز.
من 1 پایگاه داده دارم(sql server) که شامل 10 جدول و هر روز حداقل 500 سطر به 3 تا از این جدول ها وارد مشه. با وارد شدن اطلاعات به جدولها حجم فایل های .mdf ,.ldf  افزایش پیدا میکنه.هر از گاهی نیاز میشه که  اطلاعات 8 تا از این جدول ها رو پاک کنم.حالا مشکل ایجاست که با پاک کردن اطلاعات جدول ها حجم فایل کم نمی شه و حالا فکر کنم همین باعث میشه سرعت خواندن و نوشتن در پایگاه کم بشه.
من از query های زیر برا پال کردن جدول هام استفاده می کنم:
delete importedFiles
   importedFilesاسم جدوله
چه طوری جدول ها رو پاک کنم که حجم فایل ها هم کم شه؟
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
لطفا Shrink رو جستجو کنید.

----------

